# new stuff including D G Hart essay....



## R. Scott Clark (May 1, 2006)

============================================================
WSC WEBSITE UPDATES May 1, 2006
============================================================


WSC WRITINGS
------------------------------------------------------------
WSC Writings features scholarly or theological articles from 
members of our faculty. This month we hear from 
Dr. Dennis E. Johnson.

PREACHING Christ
------------------------------------------------------------
The featured alumni sermon this month comes from Zach Keele
('03-M.Div.), pastor of Escondido Orthodox Presbyterian Church
in Escondido, CA. 
Read his sermon here. 


FACULTY REFLECTIONS
------------------------------------------------------------
Dr. Darryl Hart writes a letter to WSC alumni entitled
"The Rural Church." Read it here.

DEAN'S DESK
------------------------------------------------------------
This month, graduating senior Michael Schout is featured, 
reflecting on his time at WSC. 

WESTMINSTER SEMINARY CALIFORNIA
1725 BEAR VALLEY PKWY
ESCONDIDO CA 92027

-- Henry Doorn ([email protected]) 
Director of Donor Programs Westminster Seminary California 
1725 Bear Valley Pkwy Escondido, CA 92027 
(760) 480-8474


----------

